# Pietism?



## The Author of my Faith (Aug 10, 2010)

I am taking a class on Historical Theology. I just read a brief overview of the history of Pietism and its influence on Protestantism. Being fairly new in regards to Reformed Theology what is the verdict on this movement from a Reformed Perspetive. Some of the things I read seem to be ligitimate. I know that it seems to have given birth to some erroneous movements such as anti-intellectualism and even pentecostalism. But I do see some very health aspects of some of the teachings. I know Count Zinzendorf was influenced by Pietism. Bottom line, is Pietism antithetical to Reformed Theology? Did this movement influence Puritism in England? Inquiring minds want to know


----------



## torstar (Aug 10, 2010)

Joshua said:


> First, one must learn to distinguish between Piet_y_ and Piet_ism_. The former is a godly thing and necessary to the Christian life, whilst the latter is a blot upon and distraction thereunto. Piety is the result, consequence, outworking of one's justification by the Lord Jesus Christ. Pietism, on the other hand, is simply a pretense of righteousness, thinking it might merit something before the thrice holy God. However, He demands perfection and we can never give that. Our work is only accepted in Christ, and it is not meritorious in any sense. So, with those qualifications, I'll hush and also look forward to the answers from others.


 

Very good.

I lost a few decades without a clue there was a difference.


----------



## Willem van Oranje (Aug 10, 2010)

No, it is not, lock, stock, and barrel antithetical to Reformed theology. Some aspects of pietism were for Lutheranism what puritanism was for Calvinism. In other words, a good thing. 

On the other hand, some of the aspects of pietism which have been less than helpful are a reduced concern for the visible church by drawing people to receive most or all of their spiritual nourishment in "conventicles" or home bible studies, and just not worrying about the fact that there were lots of false brethren among the communicant church members of the local Lutheran parishes.


----------



## Poimen (Aug 10, 2010)

It would probably help to differentiate between pietism as a historical movement and pietism as a methodology. John N. Gerstner noted: 



> “Pietism implies an exclusive concern about one's inner life at the expense of concern about the society around on.”



Though not all self styled 'pietists' of the past or present would agree with this definition, it is also what the movement, to a large degree, has become. And I think it would be clear to all that this stands against our Reformed traditions and ought not to be commended on that basis alone. 

Furthermore, the best of pietism, such as a concern for individual conversion, good works, are already found in Reformed theology. The worst of pietism, such as navel gazing and a bent towards works righteousness, are condemned in Reformed theology.


----------



## The Author of my Faith (Aug 10, 2010)

Poimen said:


> It would probably help to differentiate between pietism as a historical movement and pietism as a methodology. John N. Gerstner noted:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

NAVEL GAZING?? I do not believe I am familiar with that term?


----------



## The Author of my Faith (Aug 10, 2010)

I just read an article on Pietism. Found it on Monergism

Critical Issues Commentary: How Pietism deceives Christians

Would this view be consistent with the Reformed view of Pietism?

Thanks.


----------



## Poimen (Aug 10, 2010)

The Author of my Faith said:


> Poimen said:
> 
> 
> > It would probably help to differentiate between pietism as a historical movement and pietism as a methodology. John N. Gerstner noted:
> ...



It means when we continually look at ourselves as the source of our assurance instead of Christ. Our faith and our works testify of our union with Him, not the other way around.


----------



## Willem van Oranje (Aug 10, 2010)

Poimen said:


> The Author of my Faith said:
> 
> 
> > Poimen said:
> ...


 
As with everything, there is a balance here. Examining yourself introspectively for fruits of the Spirit is one aspect of assurance, though it is not the most important part. That would be clinging to God's promises in Christ, based on his faithfulness to keep them. Though if we are not examining ourselves, that is also a big problem. Puritanism and Pietism both helped bring the inner life to the forefront at a time when this corrective was badly needed to balance out the formalism that existed in protestant churches. Though there were those among both movements which took introspection to an extreme and became unbalanced.


----------



## JOwen (Aug 10, 2010)

A Good book on the subject by way of historical introduction is found here.


----------



## Poimen (Aug 10, 2010)

Willem van Oranje said:


> Poimen said:
> 
> 
> > The Author of my Faith said:
> ...



I agree. But the danger of pietism is a lack of full, biblical assurance based upon the objective promises of God. The strength of pietism is a desire to examine ourselves to see whether we are in the faith but, as I argued before, I believe this is clearly spelled out in our Reformed confessions. (HC, Q&A 21 & LD 32)


----------



## Pergamum (Aug 10, 2010)

I am glad that pietism was linked to the Moravians, whose zeal is an inspiration to us all.


----------



## torstar (Aug 10, 2010)

NAVEL GAZING?? I do not believe I am familiar with that term? [/QUOTE]



I'll try in a roundabout way to help... 

Pietism causes one to develop their own little theory and theology about how the universe works and then you find that everyone else has done the same thing and they won't bow down to your demands. 

Very frustrating. Unless it's your children, then you can berate them. Or you can fail students who don't comply. It's tough especially with the ungodly, who can say such nasty things. But you are better than them because you tell yourself you obey the Great Commandments at a higher level.

And then when you figure out it's wrong but you still cannot abandon it and you try to defend it with others but you can't express your innermost thoughts because talking and typing aren't the best medium for telling the world what you have figured out and they haven't.

And they just won't listen.

Best to abandon it completely.


----------



## Pergamum (Aug 11, 2010)

???


----------

